# Consumer Unit for a flat with 2 feeds ?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Unless electrons behave differently in the UK, I'm not sure you'd have much choice, unless you have the option of abandoning one of the services.


----------



## thefixer (Sep 10, 2009)

Your going to need to different boards i think anyway, unless you bought a 2 row irish board and change the main switch, but i don't no if the electric board would pass it, i'm not sure of the implications

you can buy proguard irish boards online here. 

http://www.amptecs.net/product_info.php?cPath=3&products_id=264

Its the only online place i know of that sells them


----------

